# Scary> people with debts abandoning their cars at DXB



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

Khaleej Times Online - Abandoned Cars a Sign of the Times?



> More than 80 vehicles found abandoned at the Dubai International Airport recently may have been left by people fleeing the country, apparently because they couldn’t repay loans after losing their jobs, according to police officials.
> 
> The Director of the General Department of Airport Security, Mohammed bin Thani, said 60 cars were seized recently.
> 
> ...


I hope you all have not been living larger than what you've been earning.

on a brighter note.....at least we all now know that DXB has enough parking for 6000 cars


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ramin said:


> Khaleej Times Online - Abandoned Cars a Sign of the Times?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bubble is definitely bursting! some1 needs to open up an unwanted car drop off point- give em a clean and sell em on! luvly jublee


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Yah that would explain why HSBC sent me letters saying they have cut my credit card limit in half cause of the credit crunch and whatever that is going on... I flipped out on them... 

Oh and that's another reason why i decided never to buy a car... Been here for 3 years and still renting a Toyota Yaris  and Im not here to show off or try to pick up any girls with a car, I can do that barefoot and walking  

capishhhhh?
_joey


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

and so modest lol


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I hear (thru reliable sources) that the figure is actually much higher than 80 cars!!! Some even have notes to the bank in them. Sad. Very, very sad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Nickel said:


> I hear (thru reliable sources) that the figure is actually much higher than 80 cars!!! Some even have notes to the bank in them. Sad. Very, very sad.


I second that.

And hey, I can't blame "some people" for leaving their debts cause they can't make the payments... cause its' ridiculous now... As soon as my salary comes into my bank, i can hear a vacuum sound sucking my money away!

but others who come here and just do it on purpose to rob banks and stuff like that - well those people should get caught.

Either way - if the amount if less than 250k they won't follow you if you have a solidified passport - but then again, I never believe anything I hear in this country.

Who wants a ride in my Yaris?








-Joey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh thats sad so, not the yaris Joey, thats sensible very sensible, so many people getting laid off


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I liken what is happening here to the Maddoff scandal......... You think you can always have a profit forever??? No, just doesn't work that way.

Though, honestly, before all this "glitz and glamour" Dubai got itself into - in the 80's and 90's - you could come here and make loads and loads of money. My parents did it. Stayed 10 years and made enough to retire quite comfortably. 

Now.......... people have bought into the luxury lifestyle, amassed a sh*tload of debt, and the bottom has fallen out. I truly feel sorry for them because they bought into it. They believed the "smoke and mirrors". Truly sad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Nickel said:


> Now.......... people have bought into the luxury lifestyle, amassed a sh*tload of debt, and the bottom has fallen out. I truly feel sorry for them because they bought into it. They believed the "smoke and mirrors". Truly sad.


YUP! I don't feel sorry for anyone who has it coming. 

In my opinion, everyday we wake up and we make decisions. ie: I decided to wake up in the morning and go have breakfast at Central Perks in Mirdif, that's a choice I made... I made a choice to rent a car because I know how Dubai is really like. Moreover that whole tax free stuff is a bluff, they suck it back through stuff like salik and property hijack robbery! 

I do not have any remorse for people who deliberately put themselves into debt to live good, villa, bmw, prada shoes and so on... the reality is, you're in a desert who's there to see your glamour, it's not the same as if you were back home where you have friends who can talk about you... 

*OMG did u JOEY, he's got a BENTLEYYYYY omg i want to be his new girlfriend*  hahaha

Im too lazy to re-read what I wrote if there are any typos (like always) excuse-moi


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Nickel said:


> I liken what is happening here to the Maddoff scandal......... You think you can always have a profit forever??? No, just doesn't work that way.
> 
> Though, honestly, before all this "glitz and glamour" Dubai got itself into - in the 80's and 90's - you could come here and make loads and loads of money. My parents did it. Stayed 10 years and made enough to retire quite comfortably.
> 
> Now.......... people have bought into the luxury lifestyle, amassed a sh*tload of debt, and the bottom has fallen out. I truly feel sorry for them because they bought into it. They believed the "smoke and mirrors". Truly sad.


it is sad i totally agree.. but if its too good to be true...its happening everywhere at the minute just on different scales 09 is gonna be a tough year!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree. 2009 will be the "come uppance" for many, more of a shocker for some, and down right horrid for others - both here and around the world. This is truly a wake up call for many and a lot of people are not going to get thru this unscathed!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> YUP! I don't feel sorry for anyone who has it coming.
> 
> In my opinion, everyday we wake up and we make decisions.
> 
> ...


I guess in a way, I do feel sorry for some of these young families and young singles. They took the bait of the promises of a better, wealthier life. They thought they could come here and live in a manner which was better (they thought) than they could at home, have the things they could never afford at home, and enjoy a life they thought only the "rich and famous" live. They "bought" into the false notion this place is infallible. But, as it is being shown, it is not.

Thank goodness, I am old and very, very skeptical of things that seem like BS!! LOL!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

just need to ride it out as best we all can and wait for things to level out...2years max i reckon. I m guessing things will level out at a more modest and sustainable level..


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Yah that would explain why HSBC sent me letters saying they have cut my credit card limit in half cause of the credit crunch and whatever that is going on... *I flipped out on them...*


It's done based on your usage, shows you're a responsible user of credit, you should take it as a compliment.

Plus it stops anyone making silly spare of the moment desperate decisions which they will regret later...

...such as buying Tikka Pukka Pukkas for the entire bar - Drinks are on Visa YAAAYYY


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's done based on your usage, shows you're a responsible user of credit, you should take it as a compliment.
> 
> Plus it stops anyone making silly spare of the moment desperate decisions which they will regret later...
> 
> ...such as buying Tikka Pukka Pukkas for the entire bar - Drinks are on Visa YAAAYYY


tikka what?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nickel said:


> I guess in a way, I do feel sorry for some of these young families and young singles. They took the bait of the promises of a better, wealthier life. They thought they could come here and live in a manner which was better (they thought) than they could at home, have the things they could never afford at home, and enjoy a life they thought only the "rich and famous" live. They "bought" into the false notion this place is infallible. But, as it is being shown, it is not.
> 
> Thank goodness, I am old and very, very skeptical of things that seem like BS!! LOL!!


I'm with Joey on this, I'm not old or indeed by any stretch of the imagination wise beyond my years. I was just always taught (by my wise old ma) to live within my means and if I wanted something to save for it first - seems to have kept me out of trouble so far - touch wood...

...You can have a very nice life anywhere if you save for it first because then that's all you pay and then the interest payments others make are paying for the next thing you have your eye on.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> tikka what?


You need to get out here and come out with us, you'll soon be FULLY aware of the power of the Tikka Pukka Pukkas - and the pain of the morning after


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

are they really strong curries? i love a good ring burner lol eeeuuuwww- where is joeydee with the pics?


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

I was in HSBC today signing for my rent loan and we discussed 'other services' such as a car loan.

The reaction was interesting, they specifically asked whether there had been any redundancies at the company where I work, when I said no, the response was 'fine a loan is no problem'.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

mrjamie79 said:


> where is joeydee with the pics?


Jamie - I'm always just around the corner brother! Im connected to yous via email, internet & my blackberry 

SOOO OFF TOPIC!

Who here was at Spinney's in Mirdif today? Well if you were there you would of noticed this really cool real estate ad!








Yes, I bring my camera everywhere I go and I always pay attention to every detail, that's part of the job  

So who here wants 3 BAD rooms? 
-Joey


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

i missed that on 1st glance.....lol


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Jamie - I'm always just around the corner brother! Im connected to yous via email, internet & my blackberry
> 
> SOOO OFF TOPIC!
> 
> ...


I would have been tempted but, in your MIDRIFF????? And I thought my english was bad!!!


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Been here for 3 years and still renting a Toyota Yaris  and Im not here to show off or try to pick up any girls with a car, I can do that barefoot and walking
> 
> capishhhhh?
> _joey



dude believe it or not but there are people out there who buy nice cars because they are car nuts, and not because they wanna show-off or get laid. Kapisch?  I for one get quite embarrassed when people look at me in my car.

Also, couldnt you have bought yourself a car instead of renting a Yaris for 3 years? even if you pay 2000dhs per month for it, that still amounts to 75000 in 3 years. you could've definitely got yourself a brand new Yaris and then sell it and get some money back when you leave dubai.


----------



## leighfitness (Oct 9, 2008)

is there a way of buying these "dumped" cars? I mean are they on offer for cheap? Don't want some fancy car but if you can pick a bargain....
Bad rooms, hilarious


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Ramin said:


> I for one get quite embarrassed when people look at me in my car.


WHy would you bro? When people look at me in my yaris, they give me the extra look cause they are wondering why would i be driving a yaris... I dont look like a guy that drives a yaris... I always look back and smile  to show them I don't care what anyone thinks of me especially in DUBAI!

Everything you see is a deception, it's like being in the world of Stanley Kubrick, nothing is what it really is 

Secondly - yes - totally dude! You are right, I could of bought 2 yaris (not sure what the actual price is).. but do you know how many times I wake up in the morning and say; why am i here? So yes, I've spent a little more but I do not have any attachment to anything here... which is the best feeling you could ever feel - cause most people on here who have like mortgage and all that stuff are; screwed, brewed & tattooed  they can't just pick up and leave anytime - freedom is better than anyone mankind can offer 

Capish 
-Joey


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

leighfitness said:


> is there a way of buying these "dumped" cars? I mean are they on offer for cheap? Don't want some fancy car but if you can pick a bargain....
> Bad rooms, hilarious


Golden Bell Auctions....

And sale prices realised are here...


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Golden Bell Auctions....
> 
> And sale prices realised are here...


Chevy Uplanders as cabs?  I'm going to puke...

On a side note, what's a cab doing at an auction?


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

*Unclaimed cars at Dubai airport left by expats leaving Dubai*

Was talking to some guys. Just came to know that there are lot of unclaimed cars left at Dubai airport parking. Many expats who apparently have lost their jobs have just left their cars (which they couldn't sell) at the airport n flew out.. its a major headache for the airport authorities now..

Is this true?


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> WHy would you bro? When people look at me in my yaris, they give me the extra look cause they are wondering why would i be driving a yaris... I dont look like a guy that drives a yaris... I always look back and smile  to show them I don't care what anyone thinks of me especially in DUBAI!
> 
> Everything you see is a deception, it's like being in the world of Stanley Kubrick, nothing is what it really is
> 
> ...


There is also the issue of safety on the roads out here, you cant hold it against anyone for wanting the biggest and meanest motors if purchased for that reason. Just my two cents worth! 

Just as a matter of interest Joey which car do you think you loook like you should be driving LOL.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

i think if you are a careful driver and scan your mirrors every few seconds, then you should be safe. i know i have been safe up until now...knock on wood, but then again i drove for a year in tehran without any accidents and that in itself is a major achievement 


joey, i dont know, I just feel bad when somebody in a less expensive car looks at mine or worse yet when i drive thru a construction site and see all those poor people working their asses off in the heat while i drive by in my air-conditioned car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Ramin said:


> joey, i dont know, I just feel bad when somebody in a less expensive car looks at mine or worse yet when i drive thru a construction site and see all those poor people working their asses off in the heat while i drive by in my air-conditioned car.


Why would you?

Both of you fellas make good points - straight up I could get me a 2009 Benz S-600 AMG and continued to live in JBR and still live good.. but the truth of reality is, I ain't here to show anything to anyone...  that makes you a bigger man! 

No matter what car you are on the road with in DUBAI - it will get scratched while you are in the shopping centre... social norms here cannot be compared to the ones back home or in Europe and so on... 

This applies to even Europeans & N. Americans here... people become accustomed to the way of living here... 

K i gotta get back to working out my abs. took a 2 minute break at the GYM 

-JOey


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you know what people think whern they see me sitting in my Chrysler?......................Lucky Chrysler lol

It seems Joey that you care more for material items than most cos you keep banging on about it!!

Personally I don't give a hoot what anyone drives as long as I'm in front!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Andyshiv said:


> It seems Joey that you care more for material items than most cos you keep banging on about it!!


Your clearly not a smart human 

I DRIVE A YARIS u mofo


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

Andyshiv said:


> Do you know what people think whern they see me sitting in my Chrysler?......................Lucky Chrysler lol



but if its a viper then they'd be thinking the opposite


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Joey mate, you're talking about extremes here. Buying an S-class AMG is obviously too much, but a lot of people who drive something expensive like an RS4 don't necessarily drive them to showoff, but rather to enjoy the car itself. I'm talking about tinkering around the engine, taking the suspension apart, learning to drive it at the limit.. you know, getting the feeling that the car is your baby and I know that I'd never get that from a Yaris.

I did read your comments about the "no strings attached" stuff and if that's how you look at cars, so be it.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

u drive a rs4?  love those. actually drove one in germany on the autobahn and man that car can fly


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Still rather have a Nissan GTR.....


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

same here andy


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ramin said:


> u drive a rs4?  love those. actually drove one in germany on the autobahn and man that car can fly


It sure can!



Andy Capp said:


> Still rather have a Nissan GTR.....


The RS5 is the only car I want.. strike that.. NEED! Besides, there was no GTR back when the RS4 was launched in '06.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes but there is now...


(and I also drive a Yaris btw, cheap, easy to park, no hassles....)


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

hmmm if i had the choice between a gtr and an S5 (is there a RS5?) then I would go for the Audi cause it looks amazing. I wouldnt mind driving the gtr for a couple of days though


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

nothing beats a BMW M3 imo... personal preference i guess. I dont think i m a gangsta pimp just love the german build quality and mpower.


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

this coment thing.. too funny for words...

"Idrive a yaris you mofo"... priceless


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Ladies! 

When your this big - they call you Mr.


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Your very rude Joey.

I made no reference to the car you drive, more that you care about what you drive a bit too much.

You drve a yaris cos it's all you can afford here, get over it. 

No need for the comment about me on your previous post.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> nothing beats a BMW M3 imo... personal preference i guess. I dont think i m a gangsta pimp just love the german build quality and mpower.


My 2 sons choice in cars too one of them did his apprenticeship as a BMW mechanic was even awarded best appentice. Proud Mum sorry


----------

